# hot mudd



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

hott mudd is a big thing in australia 5 min 20 min etc how do you mix and use it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we don't use none

We do keep a bag for the "just in case" catch up, a bead got left off, they came back to drywall that stairwell etc........

The only other time is when it gets too humid with the weather, we may throw a few cups in with the mud to help with drying.Other than that, were AP all the way


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Mix with water and use it like real mud but be ware it is hard to sand


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

first 5 min. Do not try to learn with 5 minute mud. mix in pan little at a time. first put in the powder then add water. mix with knife.
20 min. generally mix in pan. you do not have to clean the pan to mix another pan full. third pan full maybe if your quick.
40min+ you can mix in bucket, don't mess around clean the mixer before you apply the mud, those damn paddles seem to make the mud dry fast. worst case you throw away the bucket (come on, who hasnt)?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> first 5 min. Do not try to learn with 5 minute mud. mix in pan little at a time. first put in the powder then add water. mix with knife.
> 20 min. generally mix in pan. you do not have to clean the pan to mix another pan full. third pan full maybe if your quick.
> 40min+ you can mix in bucket, don't mess around clean the mixer before you apply the mud, those damn paddles seem to make the mud dry fast. worst case you throw away the bucket (come on, who hasnt)?


hot mud Is easy ,,mix it ,and run.. clean up..mix it , and run..clean up ..mix it ,,and run..clean up ..mix it etc.....When a mix bucket is burnt ,,use it as a clean up bucket... when the clean up bucket is burnt ,,use it as a walking bucket :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> hott mudd is a big thing in australia 5 min 20 min etc how do you mix and use it?


Why use 5min or 20min when you have cornice cement which you can accelerate by mixing? 
Base 45 or 90 are not the big bad boogie man like everyone thinks. Moore said it right, mix it use it clean it. I can certanly see the advantages of A/P under certain conditions, but part of being a tradesman is knowing more than one way to achieve the required result. I would not use anything other than base to first coat metal bead, you can mix it super thick to virtualy eliminate shrinkage. ( as the water volume is displaced the overall volume is reduced creating shrinkage. So a smaller volume of water = less shrinkage. )


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

45 + Joint Mud + water = Smooth Finishing!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> hot mud Is easy ,,mix it ,and run.. clean up..mix it , and run..clean up ..mix it ,,and run..clean up ..mix it etc.....When a mix bucket is burnt ,,use it as a clean up bucket... when the clean up bucket is burnt ,,use it as a walking bucket :thumbsup:


You know the deal!


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

When i plop a box of taping mud into my pail, i put that bag back in the box, inside out, and mix up a small amount (3 pans full, if you are in NZ, a 'pan' is like a meatloaf dish, but not) with a stick that i find lying around. I don't want that crap anywhere near my mixer or any of my water supply. 

I am forced to use it around tubs/showers in the big gap they leave me. it's just for filler, nothing else. do not tape with it, do not finish with it. lameness.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The only other time is when it gets too humid with the weather, we may throw a few cups in with the mud to help with drying.Other than that, were AP all the way


just because it's hard, doesn't mean it's dry. Hot mud hardens faster, and most people think it's dry. It's not and it will continue to shrink a small amount until it actually dries. Switch from AP, ASAP as well. taping mud, then finishing mud. that's what the pro's use.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Why use 5min or 20min when you have cornice cement which you can accelerate by mixing?
> Base 45 or 90 are not the big bad boogie man like everyone thinks. Moore said it right, mix it use it clean it. I can certanly see the advantages of A/P under certain conditions, but part of being a tradesman is knowing more than one way to achieve the required result. I would not use anything other than base to first coat metal bead, you can mix it super thick to virtualy eliminate shrinkage. ( as the water volume is displaced the overall volume is reduced creating shrinkage. So a smaller volume of water = less shrinkage. )


When we use to use metal bead, we would use the hotmud, then scrap it down when it set. Now everything is paper bead. and thank god in my books

And I wish they did use that cornice stuff over here, I know we have it, just never see anyone use it. In the little house I'm working on right now, the GC is running a ton of crown through it. It would look good in there. Guess it would be too late to put it up now with the KD already on the ceiling


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> just because it's hard, doesn't mean it's dry. Hot mud hardens faster, and most people think it's dry. It's not and it will continue to shrink a small amount until it actually dries. Switch from AP, ASAP as well. taping mud, then finishing mud. that's what the pro's use.


Yes I know Mcdusty, it's not too often we do it, lets just say, most times when I get a bag from the DC , it ends up being a solid rock by the time I ever think of using it. That's how much I use it.

If I gave my honest opinion on hotmud, I would start a Mesh tape type war, so ill let you start it


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have actually really been likeing hotmud lately. i think i've hit a learning curve with it. i'm just more patient now. i wait for it to really set not just be setting like i used to. i find it an incredibly useful tool. most of my work is smaller jobs and reno's. i would be lost without it. it has advantages and limitations and you have to know what they are.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well i started with hot mud, hand tools, Then got the auto tools and run the sheetrock taping, Now ive gone to banjo hotmud taping flats, Maybe zooka corners all purpose, But i now have the homax and creaser wheel, Now thats a great tool that i will start a thread on soon.

Reasons for going back to hotmud,

Sheetrock taping is all i have and it shrinks and shrinks and shrinks, You think its dry and second coat and it shrinks, You top coat, Let dry, Come back to sand and its shrunk more, You see the tape line, You Finish it, It gets painted you have a look at a months time when the house is warmed up and you see the beveled seam, Guess what, Its shrunk more.

Hotmud does not behave like that, Once its set thats almost it, Yes it will further dry and shrink some more but very little, Hotmud allows continued coats and working hrs which is money earned, Taping needs more time to dry which is money lost, Yes a bazooka and taping is fast, But in many cases its not worth it as you loose time waiting for drying, Banjo is also fast, And with hotmud you can keep working, Not waiting.

All purpose in screws also keeps shrinking. Hot mud does not.
Hot mud wont continue to shrink into the centre between sheets, Hotmud does not need so much prefilling to prevent this, Just show up to the job and get on with it, Even if the gaps are huge its no hold up, Your still making money, So either prefill and zooka the next day, Or hotmud and get on with it.

Its all different for everyone depending on your enviroment and access to muds, So when i read hotmud getting such a bad rap thats one big pile of crap, Hotmud is great and solves a great deal of problems, If i didnt have it then i could not earn much of a living as i would have to much down time. Like i said, It depends on your jobs etc. You wouldnt believe the crap i have to fix, If taping and AP is working for you then great. I have read your reasons for not liking hotmud 2buck, Fair enough, But i have never seen those things happen, Maybe we have great hotmuds and yours are crap, Maybe you have great air dry muds and ours are crap????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well i started with hot mud, hand tools, Then got the auto tools and run the sheetrock taping, Now ive gone to banjo hotmud taping flats, Maybe zooka corners all purpose, But i now have the homax and creaser wheel, Now thats a great tool that i will start a thread on soon.
> 
> Reasons for going back to hotmud,
> 
> ...


Yes to each his own but, each has their affects. The affects of AP ( without going into all type of variables) are more immediate, which can be a good thing or bad thing for some. While the affects of hotmuds come farther down the road.

So depending on want type of clientele your dealing with. will also affect which product your going to use. Each has their bads. 

There are jobs where your only going to deal with a customer once, no repeat business, yes your hoping to get more work through the grape vine and word of mouth etc........ That's one of the down falls with taping, no repeat business, unless your dealing with a builder/ GC

So now Cazna, say your a large DWC, doing 500+ homes a year , and you have been dealing with some builders 20 plus years,,, and you half to warranty your work. You might change your tunes. So, if you have ever done warranty work. whats easier to fix, something that shrinks in, or something that expands out. I will just use screws as one example, yep, Ap mud shrinks in, but guess what hotmud does over a year or 2, it expands out:yes:

And guess which one those silly home owners notice more


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So, if you have ever done warranty work. whats easier to fix, something that shrinks in, or something that expands out. I will just use screws as one example, yep, Ap mud shrinks in, but guess what hotmud does over a year or 2, it expands out:yes:
> 
> And guess which one those silly home owners notice more


I think Cazna must be onto something. Your hotmuds must be crap. Because in 30 years of using our base coat I have not seen it expand. It will shrink as it displaces moisture but I have never seen it expand. And trust me if we were having a problem the builders that I work for would be calling me.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I think Cazna must be onto something. Your hotmuds must be crap. Because in 30 years of using our base coat I have not seen it expand. It will shrink as it displaces moisture but I have never seen it expand. And trust me if we were having a problem the builders that I work for would be calling me.:yes:


Yeah, okay then, Cazna is onto something then, all our American based products are [email protected] then

Have fun playing molly maid constantly cleaning and drawing water then:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I think Cazna must be onto something. Your hotmuds must be crap. Because in 30 years of using our base coat I have not seen it expand. It will shrink as it displaces moisture but I have never seen it expand. And trust me if we were having a problem the builders that I work for would be calling me.:yes:


Ive never seen it expand much either, Ok a little in the screws which is a good thing as one scrape or sand and its fairly level, Then out with the Tapepro nailspotter and finish with the DM 5.5, If i dont use hotmud first then it seems like i could go over the screws many times yet it still shrinks in and i see them, And it does not seem to move over the years, Once its set thats it. Its amazing to read the differences and trouble the northern hemisphere guys have with hotmuds?? What are you guys upto in england?? Dosnt it rain all the time and you only get 6 hrs a day of light?? Air dry stuff would be a hassel wouldnt it?? Dehuimds and heaters are extra cost and a hassel??

If i run a big crew then i would be pushing hotmuds and banjos, Forget air dry and zookas, Just keep it simple and get on with it. Hotmud = little downtime, Airdry= more downtime. Must be a southern hemisphere thing, Is it more humid and damp air down here than you northern guys maybe?? Hence airdry slow to dry out??? I have two zookas, The future use of them may not be much knowing what i know now, Maybe corners but man is that homax with the creaser a fast and easy little unit. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Why dont the cannucks make there own mud? Even us Aussies make our own.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Why dont the cannucks make there own mud? Even us Aussies make our own.


 
Isnt synko canadian?? Whats murco?? Yankee doodle dandy stuff?? NZ makes its own brews as well, Our brand of board and mud state hotmud use and reasons not to go airdry. we only have two all purpose and 3 topping and 3 or so hotmud, One hotmud dominates, Tradeset, Its good stuff, Your Auzzie base coat CSR sets so hard, Man its like concrete.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Different countries, different climates, different populations, different muds, different........ well you know the rest, but hey!....The sheep are much the same .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Lets not for get here boys were talking taping, if people wanted the good stuff, they would pay for plaster, yeah plaster can go bad ( over f'n long time) but with taping weather you use hotmud, all purpose or sheep sh1t, it's all going to start going to [email protected] as soon as you slam that front door behind your arse. Some talk on here like their work will stay perfect for ever. As one taper who taught me many years ago said " Never go back and look at your work 7 years later, you will cry when you see it"

Between truss lift, screw pops, wood shrinking, foundations shifting and etc..... your taping job is not going to win. it's a business, not a art contest. Yes we try to do the best job we can, but.......... really, it's about giving someone a acceptable product their willing to pay for, and make a buck:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here, I copyed and pasted this from our manufactures recommendations, Yeah i realise most of us realise this but its still a good write up. Remember, This is written for New Zealand conditions. And i dont know why i have turned blue?? Maybe i held my breath for to long :blink:


*With winter fast approaching it’s fitting to talk about air drying systems and the increased risk of shrinkage during these cold months.*


If the air drying compound is not dry, it has not stopped shrinking. 

Some air drying compounds are promoted as a total system, including the taping coat. These systems are common overseas in warm climates or houses that are heated during construction once closed in. Warm air allows the thick taping coat of the air drying compound to dry (and shrink) in a reasonable time.

In New Zealand however, for at least 6 months of the year, the temperature is too low to enable a commercially acceptable time frame for drying of a thick coat of air drying compound. Added to this, for cost reasons, most houses are not heated in winter during the finishing phases of construction.

It is unwise to use air drying compounds as a system, unless you are certain that each separate coat will dry, so that shrinkage is eliminated.

This cannot be achieved in winter without heating the building being stopped. Doing this would eliminate most of the subsequent issues seen by both the stopping and painting industry, provided the workmanship by both parties is up to scratch.

If the individual coats of a joint are not 100% dry prior to the next coat being placed, delayed shrinkage, caused by the moisture eventually drying out in warmer weather, will create hollow joints, shadow lines on joints, tram lines either side of the tape, etc.

A thin coat of air drying compound on top of a plaster based coat will dry quicker than a thick coat. And because it’s thin, it will shrink less in relation to the entire joint. This system generally works, however will also benefit if the house is heated.

In conclusion: think about the implications for total air drying systems before using them. They have their place in heated premises or in warm / hot climates. They should not be used as a total system in a building that is being stopped in winter without heating.






http://www.gib.co.nz/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Lets not for get here boys were talking taping, if people wanted the good stuff, they would pay for plaster, yeah plaster can go bad ( over f'n long time) but with taping weather you use hotmud, all purpose or sheep sh1t, it's all going to start going to [email protected] as soon as you slam that front door behind your arse. Some talk on here like their work will stay perfect for ever. As one taper who taught me many years ago said " Never go back and look at your work 7 years later, you will cry when you see it"
> 
> Between truss lift, screw pops, wood shrinking, foundations shifting and etc..... your taping job is not going to win. it's a business, not a art contest. Yes we try to do the best job we can, but.......... really, it's about giving someone a acceptable product their willing to pay for, and make a buck:yes:


Never a more true word spoken, Good typing there chap, Its takin me a long time wake up to these points you make :thumbsup: Might give the sheep sh!t a go, Could last longer than AP or hotmuds :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Why dont the cannucks make there own mud? Even us Aussies make our own.


gee you buggers from down under type fast:blink:

Most of our companies are sister companies from the states, cgc is usg for example, and the number one hotmud here is sheet rock 90, 45 20, etc and durabond. Don't forget, were right by the states, Sometimes Canada is referred to as the 51 st state. Our economies are connected so......:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Lets not for get here boys were talking taping, if people wanted the good stuff, they would pay for plaster, yeah plaster can go bad ( over f'n long time) but with taping weather you use hotmud, all purpose or sheep sh1t, it's all going to start going to [email protected] as soon as you slam that front door behind your arse. Some talk on here like their work will stay perfect for ever. As one taper who taught me many years ago said " Never go back and look at your work 7 years later, you will cry when you see it"
> 
> Between truss lift, screw pops, wood shrinking, foundations shifting and etc..... your taping job is not going to win. it's a business, not a art contest. Yes we try to do the best job we can, but.......... really, it's about giving someone a acceptable product their willing to pay for, and make a buck:yes:


Remember your climate is waaaay more extreme than here.....apparently it can get quite cold in Canada, at least thats what I heard on the sheepvine. I use to do the hand taping hot mud etc like Caz and i've seen past jobs and talked to past clients from like 15 years ago (small town) and either nothings changed or there is the odd butt crack  at the corners of openings....that was back when most of them put the joins there.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well? ................c'mon ya bugger, can't you type any faster :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Remember your climate is waaaay more extreme than here.....apparently it can get quite cold in Canada, at least thats what I heard on the sheepvine. I use to do the hand taping hot mud etc like Caz and i've seen past jobs and talked to past clients from like 15 years ago (small town) and either nothings changed or there is the odd butt crack  at the corners of openings....that was back when most of them put the joins there.


actually, Canada is a warm tropical paradise, we just tell the rest of the world it's freezing cold here to keep them out. Nobody works here, we sit around all day surfing p0rn an drinking beer, and at night go out hunting for beaver. It' all a big front, I'm not even a taper, I just come on this site, to keep the front up.

So SSSSHHHHH:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> gee you buggers from down under type fast:blink:
> 
> Most of our companies are sister companies from the states, cgc is usg for example, and the number one hotmud here is sheet rock 90, 45 20, etc and durabond. Don't forget, were right by the states, Sometimes Canada is referred to as the 51 st state. Our economies are connected so......:yes:


Oh thats a shame, Being so close to yanks that is, At least they gave you hooters.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> actually, Canada is a warm tropical paradise, we just tell the rest of the world it's freezing cold here to keep them out. Nobody works here, we sit around all day surfing p0rn an drinking beer, and at night go out hunting for beaver. It' all a big front, I'm not even a taper, I just come on this site, to keep the front up.
> 
> So SSSSHHHHH:yes:


Tickets booked and im on my way, Make up the spare bed, Whoo hoo sounds great to me :thumbup1: See you in 36hrs, Book me a table at hooters :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Isnt synko canadian?? Whats murco?? Yankee doodle dandy stuff?? NZ makes its own brews as well, Our brand of board and mud state hotmud use and reasons not to go airdry. we only have two all purpose and 3 topping and 3 or so hotmud, One hotmud dominates, Tradeset, Its good stuff, Your Auzzie base coat CSR sets so hard, Man its like concrete.


Who said that hard is bad?:whistling2:


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

cazna said:


> Well i started with hot mud, hand tools, Then got the auto tools and run the sheetrock taping, Now ive gone to banjo hotmud taping flats, Maybe zooka corners all purpose, But i now have the homax and creaser wheel, Now thats a great tool that i will start a thread on soon.
> 
> Reasons for going back to hotmud,
> 
> ...


For me hot mud is the only way to go for tapeing in . I have both the homax banjo and my drywallmaster zooker and have used both for tapeing . We use lafage longset wen we are tapeing , this gives a working time of over 60 minuites . The other brands have a base90 which is even better . For me the zooker is far superior to the homax banjo , miles quicker . Myself and my apprentice can tape a huge area before the base goes off ,one applieing tape the other wipeing off . the secret is takeing note of the time we mix our base and knowing wen itll go off ,and haveing a hose with good water pressure for clean up . Easey:thumbsup:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> gee you buggers from down under type fast:blink:
> 
> Most of our companies are sister companies from the states, cgc is usg for example, and the number one hotmud here is sheet rock 90, 45 20, etc and durabond. Don't forget, were right by the states, Sometimes Canada is referred to as the 51 st state. Our economies are connected so......:yes:


 53 you forgot peurto Rico and Mexico


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Proset*

Gyproc do this hot mud kind of stuff called proset! It has a working time of 8 hours and is gauranteed 2 be set in 12 hours so u can play with the stuff all day and its set the next when u get back
I have taped a couple of houses with it and seems like good stuff and as it says on the tin next day its set!! Run it through the gun no probs dont even clean it after the flats r on, i start the internals with usg green lid and by the time i have them on the proset stuff has gone out of the pump and gun so no cleanin required:thumbup: Quick wash and they r back in a bucket of water ready for next job:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldn't be without hotmud for my base coat. And yes I use fiba tape. (don't want to start a debate). Tried taping with paper and 3 coats of what you would call A.P. But I found I had to coat 4 times due to shrinkage. I'm with cazna on the screws, if coat with mud, shrinkage, shrinkage, shrinkage. But if dot my hand with hotmud then one mud with nail spotter no problems.
Just brought a homax ( not that cheap with the postage from other side of the world). So hot mud and papertape wil be tried out. 
Never used a banjo before. Oh a new tool.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> I wouldn't be without hotmud for my base coat. And yes I use fiba tape. (don't want to start a debate). Tried taping with paper and 3 coats of what you would call A.P. But I found I had to coat 4 times due to shrinkage. I'm with cazna on the screws, if coat with mud, shrinkage, shrinkage, shrinkage. But if dot my hand with hotmud then one mud with nail spotter no problems.
> Just brought a homax ( not that cheap with the postage from other side of the world). So hot mud and papertape wil be tried out.
> Never used a banjo before. Oh a new tool.


The homax is easy, Great banjo. Use the smaller rolls of paper and the mud needs to be like thick pancake batter, Any thicker and its to hard to get the tape through, You will get the feel of it.



Suncoast, Interesting to hear your running the zooka with hotmud, I have been thinking that but im mostly on my own so i couldnt get as much done in the working time, Then the pump and zooka clean up well i dosent seem worth it, But i will try it one day, At the moment im flying through it with the homax, stilts etc. Never seen that lafarge stuff.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hotmud 1st coat for me too and we also use this new tape instead of paper, mash. No, mush. Oh hang on, its MESH Any of you guys tried this new phenomenomenon on your side of the world?:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Gyproc do this hot mud kind of stuff called proset! It has a working time of 8 hours and is gauranteed 2 be set in 12 hours so u can play with the stuff all day and its set the next when u get back
> I have taped a couple of houses with it and seems like good stuff and as it says on the tin next day its set!! Run it through the gun no probs dont even clean it after the flats r on, i start the internals with usg green lid and by the time i have them on the proset stuff has gone out of the pump and gun so no cleanin required:thumbup: Quick wash and they r back in a bucket of water ready for next job:thumbsup:


 
Here is reasons why to be careful of longer setting time hotmuds, I copyed and pasted this from our manufactures recommedations.

I dont know what kind of mud your talking about, Sounds interesting, But if its a drawn out hotmud then be carefull.


*Hot Weather Conditions*

Setting compounds require water to set hard. This chemical setting occurs after the specified time for a compound (i.e. a 90 minute set product, actually starts to set after 90 minutes). If the water content in the compound is lost or greatly reduced before the setting process starts, e.g. the compound has dried before it sets, then the chemical setting process can not occur and cure the compound to achieve its required strength and adhesion. The symptoms of this are the compound will be soft, have little or no mechanical strength and adhesion, and the tape may bubble, crack or even fall out. Setting compounds must not dry out before their specified set time.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Hotmud 1st coat for me too and we also use this new tape instead of paper, mash. No, mush. Oh hang on, its MESH Any of you guys tried this new phenomenomenon on your side of the world?:whistling2:


We have been all over it dude while the yanks and canadians were sleeping 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-thoughts-views-1175/


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hehe just thought I'd stir it up again!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Gyproc do this hot mud kind of stuff called proset! It has a working time of 8 hours and is gauranteed 2 be set in 12 hours so u can play with the stuff all day and its set the next when u get back


I like the idea of all day mud but over here our "Tradeset" hot mud is 20, 45, 90, 150 minute set times, the quicker the set time then the harder it sets, 150 minute is only good for mid winter here because during the summer the moisture will dry out of it before the chemical setting process has taken place, so unless the Gyproc stuff will set when the moisture is gone it might not be much good for a warmer climate.....Dunno, food for thought but it could be a completely different product than ours.
Dang! Cazna you type too fast, I see you already explained it by the time I posted this.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Who said that hard is bad?:whistling2:


Said the good little girl to the bad little girl "I find it so hard to be good" .... Said the bad little girl to the good little girl "I find it's got to be hard to be good".
....Just an old saying someone told me once and it stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Goodmanatee said:


> I wouldn't be without hotmud for my base coat. And yes I use fiba tape. (don't want to start a debate). Tried taping with paper and 3 coats of what you would call A.P. But I found I had to coat 4 times due to shrinkage. I'm with cazna on the screws, if coat with mud, shrinkage, shrinkage, shrinkage. But if dot my hand with hotmud then one mud with nail spotter no problems.
> Just brought a homax ( not that cheap with the postage from other side of the world). So hot mud and papertape wil be tried out.
> Never used a banjo before. Oh a new tool.


You will love the Homax:thumbsup:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like Its all been said . 

I tape all [email protected] with 90 after that will use whatever ,,red clay in a bucket?? bring it on ..as long as the [email protected] are taped with 90 I'm a happy camper..


hot mud will swell :yes: rise like a cake... my only bitch with it..:drink:
Tape a butt with hot mud ,then tape a SIMILAR butt with a/p ,,and tell me there's no difference ..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> We have been all over it dude while the yanks and canadians were sleeping
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-thoughts-views-1175/


So are you yanks ready to invade another country yet, it's called New Zealand, I think they have oil:whistling2:

Here is a map to help you. You guys live in the area circled green, while the kiwi's live in the area circled red, The black lines are the 2 routes to get there.

We can send our Canadian Navy to help you:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Looks like Its all been said .
> 
> I tape all [email protected] with 90 after that will use whatever ,,red clay in a bucket?? bring it on ..as long as the [email protected] are taped with 90 I'm a happy camper..
> 
> ...


The only time I've seen what appears to be hot mud swelling is on large butt gaps when using papertape, it didn't do it every time, not sure why it did it, could be from pushing too much mud into the gap? and the mud trying to breathe out through the paper? .....not sure.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So are you yanks ready to invade another country yet, it's called New Zealand, I think they have oil:whistling2:
> 
> Here is a map to help you. You guys live in the area circled green, while the kiwi's live in the area circled red, The black lines are the 2 routes to get there.
> 
> We can send our Canadian Navy to help you:yes:


You are too late, the rugby world cup has started here and the world has already invaded us......Hope we don't sink 
I'll tell you what you could send is some body bags for the Canadian team :whistling2:
Goooooo the mighty All Blacks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's to invade ? I can barely see It..SO the other side of the ditch is Aussies ..I get the ditch thing now..:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, The Canadian navy looks as mean ours, I think we have a couple of ships so dont mess with us or our two non nuclear powered ships will sail really close and point finger at you. Then we shall unleash our massive airforce that got scrapped many years ago, Then we will deal a savage blow with our tanks, I seen two, really old ones once.......Nah stuff it, Just wined up the maoris with a haka and they will sort the sh!t out.

Dunno if we have oil, Much is unexplored, Its been on the news lately they have issued consents to search the sea.

Or you could come and meet our intellegent people that created this masterpeice , And its Whaka, Not F#$Ker, sounds the same but its not a swear word. Just go to 1.23 2buck, That bits for you


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

yes, Synko is Canadian. Yes, it is owned by USG, but it is a different recipe and not the same as the USG product line.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Here is reasons why to be careful of longer setting time hotmuds, I copyed and pasted this from our manufactures recommedations.
> 
> I dont know what kind of mud your talking about, Sounds interesting, But if its a drawn out hotmud then be carefull.
> 
> ...


Yea u could b onto something there but so far no probs at all with it!
I had the rep round and quizzed him about the stuff and he says it has went through all the tests and will b ok!! It does take a good hold of the tapes:thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I mix all my hott mud mainly 5min and 20 min Hamilton drywall products ... because thats what we got in Bundaberg in a $.50 plastic bucket from bunnings... i do insurance work so i dont do any new homes now... I quickly put some powder in the bucket or water first then i throw the mudd with my hand just enough for what you need then run in the house quickly bogg the hole... usally with 5 min ... then go outside or at laundry sink do the same with eather 5 or 20 min do the same with a new bucket mix it with my hand quickly (With 5 and 20 min there is no time to mess around with mixing it in a pan) quickly throw it on the hawk run in coat what you need then go back outside and repeat till your work is full and nice then at the end topp it with a topping mudd go back the next day sand and get paid...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Why not use cornice cement? You make ONE mix, take out enough for your first coat mix the crap out of it coat it. Go outside get some more out of your dish/pan mix the crap out of it 2nd coat. Keep repeating as needed. Cornice cement is 45min set but the more you mix it the quicker it goes off.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i would love to get my hands on a bag of that stuff.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mix 20 min with really mucky clean up water you got 10 min.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So are you yanks ready to invade another country yet, it's called New Zealand, I think they have oil:whistling2:
> 
> Here is a map to help you. You guys live in the area circled green, while the kiwi's live in the area circled red, The black lines are the 2 routes to get there.
> 
> We can send our Canadian Navy to help you:yes:


Thanks for the intel 2buck , we're working out the logistics now and we'll have troops on the [email protected] 1800hrs est. echo, victor, charlie, over and out


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Thanks for the intel 2buck , we're working out the logistics now and we'll have troops on the [email protected] 1800hrs est. echo, victor, charlie, over and out


Thanks for the heads up P.A. rocker, we got your back, sending our best aircraft carrier too

And well were at it, We may as well take out them Aussies too , since it's on our way , I will start to antagonize them with some Aussie jokes , and get their anger up:whistling2:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

moore said:


> Mix 20 min with really mucky clean up water you got 10 min.


Table salt turns hot mud aswell.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks for the heads up P.A. rocker, we got your back, sending our best aircraft carrier too
> 
> And well were at it, We may as well take out them Aussies too , since it's on our way , I will start to antagonize them with some Aussie jokes , and get their anger up:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Mix 20 min with really mucky clean up water you got 10 min.


yep. Also hot water will make mud set faster too


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


>


It's been almost 3 days since you shot me the bird Kiwiman, I bet the suspense has been killing you, with what retaliatory measures I would take

'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
''
'
'
'
'
'
''
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'








and you and your rugby team can kiss my







:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

:clap::lol::clap::thumbup1:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Aaarrrr hahahahaha, ewe don't scare me 2bucksandacup.....or is it 1buckandajar , we'll see what teams kissing who's relief valve soon enough, and if you think you're going to invade New Zealand without any problems I'll tell the Maori's that dinners on the way :thumbsup:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Waiting.........


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Waiting.........


Moria's
















If their anything like our Indians, all I half to do is place a case of BEER between me and them, Then I will be safe, but the beer will not be

How bad a$$ are your moria, In that tv show, warrior vs warrior , Apache beat the gladiator. I should type out some of the stuff our Indians did to the white man when they 1st came here. Just got through reading some of the tortures they would perform on them in a book. Made that guy cutting his member off in the "most disgusting" thread , look like a walk in the park.

But I'm here to make peace with you Kiwiman, just in case your All blacks kick our butts in Rugby. Took a picture of some sheep at the fair for you. Are they sexy or what

So what do you think of hotmud, do you like using it better than all purpose:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Moria's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(It's spelt "Maori" by the way)
Alright!.....who told you the case of beer trick? seems you have breached our security, time for plan B......let the rams out.
You got the wong idea with that picture coz I don't swing that way .
Yes, hot mud for base coat in these parts, although I do use a/p for corners.







todays rugby scores... France 46 Canada 19 oooooh la la.
2nd October, Canada vs The All blacks oooooh the pain :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2Buck I sugest that you change your route to NZ. I see that you go through Western Australia. There is a major base there for the Aussie SAS. Our own army call those blokes psyco chickens so I reckon that you should give them a wide berth.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> 2Buck I sugest that you change your route to NZ. I see that you go through Western Australia. There is a major base there for the Aussie SAS. Our own army call those blokes psyco chickens so I reckon that you should give them a wide berth.:yes:


Aussie SAS (special air service) 

Ok, we will take this path instead (in red) we will stop at all these places and drink BEER and do some beaver hunting. Then head to kiwiland after a few days of heavy drinking

In map 2 we shall invade Greymouth, and cut across land to Ashburton, hear there's some heavy sheep shagging going on there from a couple of tapers from DWT


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I will make up the spare bed and put a few more beers in the fridge then


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> (It's spelt "Maori" by the way)
> Alright!.....who told you the case of beer trick? seems you have breached our security, time for plan B......let the rams out.
> You got the wong idea with that picture coz I don't swing that way .
> Yes, hot mud for base coat in these parts, although I do use a/p for corners.
> ...


we got beat by frenchmen:blink:

Damn, our rugby team does suck then


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> we got beat by frenchmen:blink:
> 
> Damn, our rugby team does suck then


Dont underestimate the french rugby team, They can get it together, So can South Africa, Aussies not going to good thats cause they got a kiwi coach, Hes our sabbature ( I prob spelt that wrong) Gonna be interesting this weekend, We take on the french :boxing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Aussie SAS (special air service)
> 
> Ok, we will take this path instead (in red) we will stop at all these places and drink BEER and do some beaver hunting. Then head to kiwiland after a few days of heavy drinking
> 
> In map 2 we shall invade Greymouth, and cut across land to Ashburton, hear there's some heavy sheep shagging going on there from a couple of tapers from DWT


----------

